# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Refrene per PSALME

## NoName

*REFRENE PER PSALME I* 

Koha Liturgjike - *Gjate Vitit*:


*Levdoje, shpirti im, Zotin!Levdoni Zotin, sepse ai eshte i mire!Lum ai njeri qe shpreson ne Zotin.Zoti eshte i dhimbshem dhe i meshirshem.Ti, o Zot, je trashegimi im.Lum ai popull qe eshte i Zotit.Mbare toka le t'i brohorise Hyjit!Brohoritni Hyjit, fuqise sone!Te dua, o Zot, fuqia ime!Hyji mbreteron i veshur me madheri!*

----------


## NoName

*REFRENE PER PSALME II* 

Koha Liturgjike - *Te Ardhurit*:


*Eja Ti, o Zot, e na shelbo!Eja Ti, o Zot, e na drejto!Na e trego, o Zot, meshiren tende 
dhe na e jep shelbimin tend!Hyji i premton paqen popullit 
te vet.Zoti eshte vete miresia 
dhe drejtesia.Kendoni Zotit, sepse beri 
pune te medha!*

----------


## NoName

*REFRENE PER PSALME III* 

Koha Liturgjike - *Krishtlindja*:


*Sot na u lind Shelbuesi - 
Krishti Zot!Kendoni Zotit nje kenge 
te re!Sot do te shndrise drita,
sepse ka lindur Zoti!Gezohuni, o te drejte, ne Zotin,
nderonie Emrin e tij te shenjte!Zoti e deftoi shpetimin e vet,
para paganeve e shpalli 
drejtesine e vet.Hyji paste meshire per ne
dhe na bekofte!*

[vazhdon]

----------


## NoName

*REFRENE PER PSALME IV* 

Koha Liturgjike - *Kreshmet*:


*Zoti eshte i mire dhe
i drejteM'i trego, o Zot, udhet e tua!O Zot, ti i ke fjalet e 
jetes se pasosur.Ma krijo, o Zot, nje zemer
te paster!Ki meshire per mua, o Hyj,
pashe dashurine tende!Ma kthe, o Zot, gezimin,
se me ke shelbuar!Zoti eshte drita ime
dhe shelbimi im.Hyji im, Hyji im, perse hoqe 
dore prej meje?*

----------


## NoName

*REFRENE PER PSALME V* 

Koha Liturgjike - *Pashket*:


*Kjo eshte dita qe na e dhuroi Zoti,
te brohorisim e te galdojme ne te!Falenderoni Zotin, sepse ai eshte i mire,
e amshuar eshte dashuria e tij!Te madheroj, o Zot, 
sepse ti me ke shpetuar.Mbare bota le t'i brohorise Hyjit,
sherbeni Hyjit me hare!Zoti ngritet ne qiell me kenge
dhe valle gezimi.Dergoje, o Zot, Shpirtin tend
dhe perterije faqen e tokes!*

----------


## NoName

*REFRENE PER PSALME VI* 

Koha Liturgjike - *Te Ndryshme*:


*Ndihma jone eshte ne emer te Zotit,
i cili krijoi qiellin e token.Fjalet e tua, o Zot, jane shpirt dhe jete.Goja ime do ta tregoje drejtesine tende.Ne sy te engjejve do te kendoj, o Zot!Levdoni Zotin: ai i sheron zemrat e copetuara!Eshte pune e mire qe ta levdojme Zotin.Me fal, o Zot, mbrapshtine e mekatit tim!Levdoni Zotin, sepse ai e ngrit skamnorin.Shkoni ne mbare boten dhe predikoni Ungjillin!Me gezim po shkojme ne Shtepine e Zotit.Hyji na bekofte ne te gjitha ditet e jetes sone!Miresia jote, o Zot, qofte mbi ne 
sikurse shpresojme ne ty!Zoti beri per ne pune te medha,
prandaj edhe jemi te gezueshem.*

----------

